# 60 litre tropical what to do?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

basically after going to the shop to buy a 30 litre tank for a few guppies but i noticed that the 60 litre was about £20 more so think i will be getting that but after planning for a few guppies i dont know what i could do with this bigger tank?

so i wanted some suggestions about what you would do with this tank and what fish could go together? but fish must be colourful
i suppose i could just go with guppies and neon tetra but would be nice to have something bit different
so let me know what you guys think?

sorry to ask but how big do red tip shark get? sorry if im totally wrong with the name i cant really remember from this morning.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You literally have the choice of most tetras, pencil fish, WCMM, Killifish?


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

is it a typical 2ft 60l tank? or a tall one? square? shape may not sound important but it could effect what kind of fish it is suitable for.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Red Tailed Black Shark? Too big and too aggressive... need an absolute minimum of 4ft 240L+ definate no no with long finned fish...

Loads of tetra species (neons, black neons, rosy, flame, black phantom, red phantom, lemon to name a few) as well as Rasbora like Harlequins or Lambchop and Copper Harlequins.

Frshwater Shrimp and Gobies, Snails etc all make nice little oddballs....

Honey Gouramis, Sparkling Gouramis, Croaking Gouramis, platies and plenty more...

No sharks, no bigger gouramis, no common plecs (if you need an algae eater, stick to otocinclus or one female bristlenose) no barbs and no siamese fighters and no cichlids including angels and rams etc...

Lol... hope that helped


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

benh said:


> is it a typical 2ft 60l tank? or a tall one? square? shape may not sound important but it could effect what kind of fish it is suitable for.


hi it is the 2ft long one 
think its 2 ft lon by 35cm high and 30cm deep

so could you give me a rough estimate on how many guppies i could get how many neon tetras and how many guarami plz 
thanks for the help so far

one last question are galaxy tetras common as they look brilliant


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah, standard shape. same as the tank my crayfish is currently in.

i would go for a pair of banded gourami's, and a few serpae tetra. serpaes are nice and active, and if kept in a 5+ group, not nippy, despite reputation, and the gouramis have some nice character.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

hi dont think i will do that

how many honey gourami
neon tetra 
guppies could i get in this tank plz as i think these are my favs at the mo


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i was thinking mabye 6 tetras, 5 guppies and two gourami??

would it be worth putting any snaile or shrimp in?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

herper147 said:


> i was thinking mabye 6 tetras, 5 guppies and two gourami??


You could probably have a few more Tetras and Guppies than that.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You could probably have a few more Tetras and Guppies than that.


so mabye 8 tetras , 6guppies ,2gourami???


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I would go for:

-5 male guppies
-10 neon tetras
-2 honey gourami
-6 algae shrimp

Maybe 2-3 Assassin snails too? I love the yellow and black bands.

I dont know what you mean by Galaxy Tetra... unless you mean Galaxy Rasbora which have been reclassified as Celestial Pearl Danios.. In which case i'd probably have 15-18 instead of the 10 neons!

Assume these are what you mean...

galaxy tetra - Google Search

Expect them to be about £4+ each and really pale and dull looking in shops... they hate people bashing on glass and dont colour up so well in the shops... have some myself.

Would def say a HUGE no to serpae tetras with guppies...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I reckon just go for one species with the gouramis and shrimp. Just because one large group looks better than two smaller ones. IMO of course.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i think i do prefer a variety of fish in a tank so think i will go with a few all the three


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Moogloo, i meant to have serpaes instead of guppies.

Most of the guppies i have seen seem a bit boring when in all male groups as they have seemed to avoid each other, but when you put females in, you get 97 million babies a year.

what about some endlers? they're pretty cool, as an alternative to ordinary guppies. seem to shoal better from what i have seen, but i could be wrong.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

All the male guppies I have seen seem alright


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, some of them are nice. I hear they're a bit inbred though.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i was thinking about just not getting any guppies and getting some more gourami as i think they look great but some different coloured guppies would be nice aswell


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

you need to be careful with gourami, they can be territorial depending on what type you get. id stick with a m/f pair of gourami and then lots of guppies in all different colours. will be a beautiful colourful energetic mix :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I love Gouramis!

That is all.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so will stick with the suggestions moogloo said at the to of the page

is a shop likely to know whether the gourami is male or female 
think i will be getting a pair of honey gourami


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Put it this way, if the staff cant tell you whether a gourami is male or female, ask to see another member of staff, if they do sex them, be sneaky, ask how they are telling! You dont want them just making it up...

You can tell by the long dorsal fins usually, on the males it flicks up at the end, usually meaning the dorsal fin goes *over* the base of the body and overlaps the tail, though juvenile males are harder to tell. Females fins are rounded at the base of the body, dont overlap the tail and they are often more pale....

If the shop cant tell at all, I wouldnt personally buy from them, its a bit harsh but knowing how to sex the most common of the fish you sell is absolute basic knowledge and if they havent grasped the basics.... thats worrying...


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry to start this thread again its just i want to get it right as this is my first tropical tank

i will be getting 8 guppies around 8 neon tetras a couple of algae shrimp 

and now my question is what would be the biggest sort of fish i could put in with these?
i wanted a kinda centre piece to the tank a bigger more noticable fish i saw some angel fish today which were cool but the shop had them labelled as aggressive?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah Angels can be anything but, especially with guppies. I think 60L is a bit too small for them aswell.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

ok then any idea what other fish would look nice with guppies and neon tetras if not i think i will stick with a few honey gourami


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just trying to think!


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

harlequins :flrt:
I've got coppers and blacks.... they're stunning fish


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

3 small fish wouldn't look right, even though they are a great species.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Why do i never read the full thread :bash:

I'd go cardinals and a pair of apistos


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah Angels can be anything but, especially with guppies. I think 60L is a bit too small for them aswell.


Yup.... I wouldn't go anything less than 100l personally.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> 3 small fish wouldn't look right, even though they are a great species.


im not sure would they?

i thought it would look weird having a tank full of only small fish


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Why do i never read the full thread :bash:
> 
> I'd go cardinals and a pair of apistos


Ahh good call!

DEFINITELY.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got some apistogramma cacatuoides... they're awesome fish


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

apistos look amazing apart from i have never seen them sold anywhere


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

herper147 said:


> apistos look amazing apart from i have never seen them sold anywhere


Ask your LFS, and they should order them in.

I got mine for a tenner a pair, and the guy delivers nationwide as well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There are other good, hardy dwarf cichlids.

My local PAH usually has a good selection in believe it or not. About the only interesting fish they sell!


----------

